# Starting the day with a little plan!



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a little heads up... the wife is leaving town tomorrow for the weekend and between golf and poker I am setting my next bomb... I have decided to go a little bigger than the past!! The only debate is how many? This release is looking to be somewhere around 20-25 bombs...:brick: I have thrown the big ones now time to spread the carnage. Home depot told me their mailbox sales are low so i am gonna try to help them out :biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap.... 20-25.... Holy Crap....


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> ... Home depot told me their mailbox sales are low so i am gonna try to help them out :biggrin:


hey, that's great that you're doing your part to help keep the economy moving... :lol:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope I don't have to crap my pants...


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Bombs away. Look out below


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Just curious do you own a B&M or work at one?


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Holy Crap.... 20-25.... Holy Crap....


Glad I got mine out early. 20 - 25 is insane. I was gonna do another round, and I may, but 20-25? Wonder what the record is for the most sent out at one time? Hmmmmmmm, might have to research that. I pity (envy) whoever is on your list.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Just curious do you own a B&M or work at one?


Work at one... however the owners consider me an adopted family member! So ummm yeah I have roughly 3 walkins at my disposal to pick artillary.. the smallest of which is 20' by 20' . I have talked him into giving me some stuff here for cost to use on our fellow BOTL!!!!!! ohhh by the way this release MIGHT have just grown to upwards of 40 bombs...


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Jeez, 40!
thats gotta be some sort of record.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I will start posting pics as they are prepared...should be starting tomorrow...also I had a very short target list so I appreciate everyone on here for offering themselves up as targets


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

God I love Cluster bombs....



Time to watch the destruction.......and those better STAY out of Irmo!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Work at one... however the owners consider me an adopted family member! So ummm yeah I have roughly 3 walkins at my disposal to pick artillary.. the smallest of which is 20' by 20' . I have talked him into giving me some stuff here for cost to use on our fellow BOTL!!!!!! ohhh by the way this release MIGHT have just grown to upwards of 40 bombs...


Am I reading this correctly? That does say 40 (forty)? Oh dear Lord!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

maduro4me said:


> Am I reading this correctly? That does say 40 (forty)? Oh dear Lord!


Good news you can still see correctly! and the number seems to be growing so I do not know how many this will end at!!!

I think I have lost it but o'well it is fun


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's gonna be one heck of a cluster bomb


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Yikes.....you are looking to cause a lot of damage.....time to duck and take cover everyone...:eeek:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

40 bombs eh...we'll see. When will the 40 be hitting?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I am truly humbled by your generosity and contribution to this site. A relative newbie on only about two months (but already nearly half my posts) and now attempting a record breaking bomb.. We're not worthy, we're not worthy.. ( I am from Aurora ya know)....


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

the postal service thanks you for your patronage


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's some serious $hit! I'll be on the lookout for a stealth bomber flyby! Hope it keeps flying by!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

baboruger said:


> 40 bombs eh...we'll see. When will the 40 be hitting?


I need to acquire the boxes tomorrow and then pack them up so likely deployment will be Fri or Sat... I will take some pics as i go along!!!!!! for those who are doubting me I may make it an even 50! :teacher:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

50 bombs! that's crazy talk right there!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

shipping alone is going to cost at least $230!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude your nuts


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not doubting...just thinking about the shipping, and the cost of this type of mission...seems a bit out of reach for us average mortals...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> shipping alone is going to cost at least $230!


Nahhh about 3 bucks or so a piece so 150-200 bucks... The owner just got here so we are about to start throwing stuff dealing to see what kinda price i can get on some stuff then the rest will come from my stash...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

50....that's crazy; thanks for for keeping me busy at work....gonna have to ask for a raise if you keep this up


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang. I am crapping my pants right now. And its rather embarrassing because I am in class.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I like the way you think Sir Charles. Big is Beautiful*


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

cluster bomb....CLUSTER BOMB....more like FAT BOY ATOMIC BOMB!!! Hopefully this is going overseas because otherwise there is only going to be alaska and hawaii left!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

cusccrstud21 said:


> cluster bomb....CLUSTER BOMB....more like FAT BOY ATOMIC BOMB!!! Hopefully this is going overseas because otherwise there is only going to be alaska and hawaii left!!


fat boy bomb i resemble that remark  nah it will be placed all over the US


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Dang. I am crapping my pants right now. And its rather embarrassing because I am in class.


I'm too old... I don't have class anymore...

:baffled: wait... that didn't sound right...


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

20 - 25 bombs??? Shock and awe!!!!!!....:arghhhh:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Rah55 said:


> 20 - 25 bombs??? Shock and awe!!!!!!....:arghhhh:


It is now moving up I can not wait to get some pics when i start making these!!! Is 3 sticks to small a bomb or does in need to be 5? just curious?


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

OK Folks, gather up your MRE's, stock up on bottled water, Sterno, and Ramen noodles. This is gonna be a LOOOOOOONG war, with many casualties! 

I can just imagine what the postal inspectors will say when he walks in with 50 "Bombs" Been nice knowing ya!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

good Lord, man!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> It is now moving up I can not wait to get some pics when i start making these!!! Is 3 sticks to small a bomb or does in need to be 5? just curious?


Any # is fine. Free is Free.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Any # is fine. Free is Free.


really well then this could get outta control!!! man i am having to much fun but then again that is what we are supposed to do right?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> really well then this could get outta control!!! man i am having to much fun but then again that is what we are supposed to do right?


i would say just make sure that it is worth the cost of shipping. I mean you could send out one stick, and that's great, but I would think that would be a waste of postage...just my two cents.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

:huh_oh: 50 huh..........that's one for every state. That's gotta be a record. These guys won't ever know what hit em. I bow to the master. Pretty sure I'm safe, you wouldn't bomb a bomber. :sweat:


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Work at one... however the owners consider me an adopted family member! So ummm yeah I have roughly 3 walkins at my disposal to pick artillary.. the smallest of which is 20' by 20' . I have talked him into giving me some stuff here for cost to use on our fellow BOTL!!!!!! ohhh by the way this release MIGHT have just grown to upwards of 40 bombs...


Good lord. 40!?!?!?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

The humanity of it all. Can't we all just get along? As for how many stick you send, I do not think that it matters. To me it's an honor to recieve a bomb, not matter the size.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

this man is nuts!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow. That will sure teach your wife never to leave you alone!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Here we go again. This place is getting more and more dangerous by the day.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hit them hard "Sir" Charles!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Update... the package will be put together this weekend however I am going to have to wait on the USPS to send me the boxes I need unless walmart has some I can get... Rest assured they are coming...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

OMG!!! This is insane!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

So I just aquired 5 more boxes... to add to what i already have! Working on more!!!!!!!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

This attack will definitely be making some history here at Cigar Live. I don't know about everyone else but I'm boarding up the doors and windows!!! :arghhhh:


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm afraid that this could spiral completely out of control.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> So I just aquired 5 more boxes... to add to what i already have! Working on more!!!!!!!


i just re-read this and realized that sounded like shipping boxes i meant of cigars...


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

holy....


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

You know that there is a point where you take Bombing too far. Now starts the Genocide.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vankleekkw said:


> You know that there is a point where you take Bombing too far. Now starts the Genocide.


ok im just a dumb bomber what the heck does that mean?


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Genocide is the deliberate and systematic destruction of a group


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vankleekkw said:


> Genocide is the deliberate and systematic destruction of a group


Ok i will take it as a compliment i think o'well lol


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

It is, you are taking the bombing onto a whole new level with this one.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn pro, i feel sorry for ups or fed ex, someone is about to break their backs lifting that package. i hope you didn't hurt your back packing, because your gonna need it tomorrow morning around 10:30, by the way the round is on me.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> Damn pro, i feel sorry for ups or fed ex, someone is about to break their backs lifting that package. i hope you didn't hurt your back packing, because your gonna need it tomorrow morning around 10:30, by the way the round is on me.


No it isnt...or did the meeting tonight go really well so we are celebrating cuz if we are then i need to bring my a game cigars!! if the round is on u then the cigars are on me!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..........What else is there to say other than WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very generous.. take cover


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Carpet bombing is very effective....take out as many as you can.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

baboruger said:


> i would say just make sure that it is worth the cost of shipping. I mean you could send out one stick, and that's great, but I would think that would be a waste of postage...just my two cents.


Yessir, good call Brent...does your wife happen to work at the P.O.??


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Yessir, good call Brent...does your wife happen to work at the P.O.??


If she worked at the PO then i wouldnt be waiting on the damn boxes lol... it will me a minimum of 3 sticks but most likely 5! dont know where u got one from... that wouldnt be worth the time and effort it would cost...


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

damn.....


----------

